# Anyone intersted in a pom poms/bracelet grow out challenge?



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I want to have a season to grow out Basil pom poms 110%. It's loud, I love it, but we need to add some serious fullness and length. Basil looks like she's walking around in high heels with tassels. If I was a furMom, then I would head right down to Nordstroms and get a pair (free returns btw..). But, I'm a furDad and got a pair of baige cole hanns for "work" instead (Lol yeah that was my _excuse_). It's secretly so I can match my poodle. This thread wasn't meant to be about shoes, but who can resist. You deserve it!

Back on track, it'll be like the top-knot challenge thread from the past, but for Pom Poms. I can include some grooming tutorials, and videos to help each other learn the basic angulation around the hock. We can take "before" pictures. You just see how long you can go.

Anyone interested in doing the same?









(Siba, omg 😭 )


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Are you going to grow out Basil’s top knot to balance wonderful pompoms? I think she would love to coordinate with your shoes.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

😂 I love this post so much!

Violet currently has something I’m calling bell bottoms because my attempt at pompons was so badly done. I’ll be following along, but I don’t have much confidence that I can or want to match Siba’s glory groom.

Here is a recent photo which only kind of shows her leg. I have black dog photography problems with a side of no-effective-stack-training.


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

I think poms on the feet/hands of poodles is really cute. Basil would look so pretty in them! Good idea. I like the bellbottoms @Newport!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you @JJ❤cavaliers !


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

BtS, Happy says she's all in. She started this a week ago from yesterday so she doesn't have much going on yet. She's in need of a groom now, but this is where we're at.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Siba just could _not_ be denied, could she 😍🐩???!!!!

Can't really participate here, but I'll surely enjoy watching.😊👍. Basil's Daddy, you add great energy to this forum, along with a good deal of innate wisdom. I'm so glad you're here.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Are you going to grow out Basil’s top knot to balance wonderful pompoms? I think she would love to coordinate with your shoes.


I don't think I will. I'm different. I like the terrier up above and poodle down below. And, fluffy ears for now... because fluffy ears bounce like pig tails during the poodle prance. Line brushing around her eyes made my anxiety go up. Head scratches are more intense and scratchy with less hair. Less hair in one place means more time somewhere else.

If I only have 60 minutes a week to divote to grooming. I have to pick and choose. I wish I could have it all!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Newport said:


> 😂 I love this post so much!
> 
> Violet currently has something I’m calling bell bottoms because my attempt at pompons was so badly done. I’ll be following along, but I don’t have much confidence that I can or want to match Siba’s glory groom.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've kinda seen a handful of different styles for pom poms. I think everyone has their own favorite. Like a toilet paper roll, more like a raindrop, or just a simple bevel... I'm sure there are others or competition terms... But we're just here to have fun. 

The height and angulation is all pretty much the same, so we can break it down for Simple McSimpletons like myself.

Violet just needs to be her best Violet, no comparing to Shiba.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Happy'sDad said:


> BtS, Happy says she's all in. She started this a week ago from yesterday so she doesn't have much going on yet. She's in need of a groom now, but this is where we're at.
> View attachment 475363


Nice 👍 Did Happy have her first heat yet?

Since we're not touching the braclets for now, here's how you figure out how high to make them if you don't know already.

Watch this from 5:50-6:05.





The hock is this landmark.
_









(I'm not sure where everyone is in their grooming journey.)_


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Streetcar said:


> Siba just could _not_ be denied, could she 😍🐩???!!!!
> 
> Can't really participate here, but I'll surely enjoy watching.😊👍. Basil's Daddy, you add great energy to this forum, along with a good deal of innate wisdom. I'm so glad you're here.


Sibas win validated what we all know is true..
We're #1, we're #1.








Poodles are #1 (always). Gonzaga will be #1.

Thank you, we're all glad your here too! Haha


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Nice 👍 Did Happy have her first heat yet?
> 
> Since we're not touching the braclets for now, here's how you figure out how high to make them if you don't know already.
> 
> ...


BtS , no she hasn't, and she'll be 1yo on the 18th. I'm watching her but no indications so far.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Here is Violet’s side profile after I worked some more on shaping her bracelets. Taking photographs is helpful because I can stare for as long as it takes vs as long as Vi’s patience lasts. I think I don’t have the hock height correct- too high. Thoughts?

I have a lot of learning to do on shaping these things!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Newport said:


> Here is Violet’s side profile after I worked some more on shaping her bracelets. Taking photographs is helpful because I can stare for as long as it takes vs as long as Vi’s patience lasts. I think I don’t have the hock height correct- too high. Thoughts?
> 
> I have a lot of learning to do on shaping these things!
> View attachment 475447



It could be high. I try to keep in mind we're not entering any competitive grooming competitons. Also, it's easier to take away, then grow back. So unless you're 100% sure, it's best to just let them grow out and be conservative.

I need to find some videos on the 30° angulation from the hock for us (currently at the office). This morning, I snapped some pics of what I did.

(Here's her hock, im touching it)









In this next picture, her long hair starts on my index finger. My ring finger is on her hock. Three fingers. The idea being that her hair falls down to her hock, so there's the illusion that it is starting at her hock. It is this point that I start the front of her back Pom 30° below this point to create the angulation.. if that makes sense.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> I want to have a season to grow out Basil pom poms 110%. It's loud, I love it, but we need to add some serious fullness and length. Basil looks like she's walking around in high heels with tassels. If I was a furMom, then I would head right down to Nordstroms and get a pair (free returns btw..). But, I'm a furDad and got a pair of baige cole hanns for "work" instead (Lol yeah that was my _excuse_). It's secretly so I can match my poodle. This thread wasn't meant to be about shoes, but who can resist. You deserve it!
> 
> Back on track, it'll be like the top-knot challenge thread from the past, but for Pom Poms. I can include some grooming tutorials, and videos to help each other learn the basic angulation around the hock. We can take "before" pictures. You just see how long you can go.
> 
> ...


I just love this post so much!!! Put a huge smile on my face. 😊The Spoo to shoe matching is fabulous! I’m still thinking if we want to participate or not due 
to the increased maintenance that would be involved.😉 I do think it would be fun though.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

@Basil_the_Spoo thanks for all the tips and ad hock (see what I did there?) teaching. Very soon Violet’s lower legs will be all high fashion glamour.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Okay, this will be my starting condition:
-Just had a shower using puppy shampoo & conditioner
-Poms blown out 100% with high velocity dryer.
-Slicker brushed

(Yours can be different, feel free to individualize your journey).


































I'm not sure to brush the hair up or down for a picture. It's about 2/3 of an index finger long. I want "boots with the fur" loud.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> I want "boots with the fur" loud.


Okay, so I’m expecting to see this in a few months:


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Poor Renn now has overall short leg hair. He loves playing outside and its always wet in the AM, which would mean I would have to comb and clean him overtime he goes out, so for now he will Not get andy bracelets. His ears and topknot are way too long and soon they will be sheared. Makes me sad but right now with my hubs problems I have little time. But thats one thing I love about poodles I can clip him clean when time doesn't allow, and when it does, it all comes back.


----------



## cmac4103 (May 5, 2019)

Thank you for all the wonderful advice and anecdotes on this site. I very much enjoy reading the discussions here, and refer to your experience often! 

Basil_the_spoo, this is a great post and discussion! I would love to join this Pom/bracelet grow out challenge as I was considering what type of clip to do next on Big Ben. He is already complaining about the warmer temps, so I was considering some kind of (um, masculine) modified miami clip. He is currently a big shaggy dust mop, but has a groomer appointment next week. My plan is to get have the groomer get the ball rolling by getting the bulk of the coat down to a manageable length. I’ll have her leave what length she can on the legs for me. I’m a complete beginner with the clippers, so I’m excited to follow along and learn from everyone else’s experience!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

@cmac4103 I love Big Ben’s name, and I’m glad you’re joining the challenge!


----------



## cmac4103 (May 5, 2019)

Newport said:


> @cmac4103 I love Big Ben’s name, and I’m glad you’re joining the challenge!


Aw, thanks @Newport. Happy to be here, and still figuring out how to navigate the site.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Did a full groom Sunday. Not the best picture, but you can see Happy's poms are beginning to stand out. I had enough to work with to start shaping. They look pretty good after they've been teased out a bit.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Basil could be a QVC model. Good to know she could be a poodle in hollywood trying to make it big.


























I just cleaned her feet. It was starting to get gross. I didn't do any beveling or shaping to her poms. I'm having to line brush her poms, which is okay. Line brushing is part of the gig. Thankfully we only have a little bit and arms/legs are easy - no weird body curves.

Here's a video on line brushing -





You just need to understand the big idea. You'll develop you own DIY technique over time. Line brushing your dog is like watching a corn combine harvest corn. Back and forth. It's good to review. It is part of poodle care when it starts to grow over 1 inch long.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Looking good, Basil! You have some serious poodle leg action going on.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Coming along nicely. Looking good Basil!


----------



## cmac4103 (May 5, 2019)

I am excited to share our efforts in the bracelet challenge. Here is Big Ben’s starting point (shaggy mop) ...









...and then after a visit to the groomer. I honestly couldn’t handle the whole thing in my garage. I instructed her to clip his body pretty close and asked her to leave the legs long, so that I could start to grow and shape the bracelets.








So that’s where I started today.
We made a big mess in the garage and after about 45 minutes decided to stop and come back later.








Looking at the pictures, we have work to do in finding the right starting points for the bracelets. I clipped his legs shorter and attempted to use 3 fingers above the hock to start. The front bracelets look to tall to me, and uneven 🤓. This is not easy! We will update when we come back in a few days to try again. Comments welcome 😁


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

This dude got a pom whacked off by an over-enthusiastic vet tech for a surgery (noooo way, they needed that much surface area lol) We’re growing them back and Im hoping to shore him in October. The other poms are about 2 inches long and surviving lots of digging lol


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

cmac4103 said:


> I am excited to share our efforts in the bracelet challenge. Here is Big Ben’s starting point (shaggy mop) ...
> View attachment 475969
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a good starting point.

For now, just let it grow out and don't touch it. I can over-alter a jacket with my sewing machine and ruin it.. just like you can get a 16 in black jack, hit, then get a 10 and bust lol. Or trying to sear the perfect grill marks on a steak then forget and accidentally burn it. We can do the same thing grooming our pups trying to get as close to a 10/10. We just need to hangout at a 8/10. Again, most of us are amateurs and that's just where we need to be.

It sounds like the look is new to you so it's like your feeling groom shock. His poms will look less like a toilet paper roll once it starts to grow out... Most of us are in this toilet paper roll stage with you.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Phaz23 said:


> This dude got a pom whacked off by an over-enthusiastic vet tech for a surgery (noooo way, they needed that much surface area lol) We’re growing them back and Im hoping to shore him in October. The other poms are about 2 inches long and surviving lots of digging lol
> View attachment 475974


Ugh! That would make my blood boil a little. I've ran the same scenario through my head for when Basil gets spayed after 2 more heats.

"I will preshave her arms will be down to a 40 blade. Do not touch her pattern."

I might go full Karen.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Both times Annie had to go under the vet asked if I cared about her pattern. One vet even apologized for the shave spot thinking she was a show poodle! 

Nope. Do not care. Shave the whole dog if you need to. 

Poodle hair grows back quickly, whatever it takes to make the surgery easy and safe. I'd far rather the vet be worried about properly placing the IV and doing the surgery/stitching correctly than worrying about her hair. 

I wish I could join this challenge. I think I shaved Annie's poms off about a month before this started. Not brave enough to try and maintain them through summer camping weather, learned that lesson! But the poms are just so elegant.... Here she is before her shavedown. I had already cut about 2" off of them attempting to keep poms for just a little longer


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Brushing is important. It keep the hair from clumping, and it makes your poodle the center of attention... I know some of you all walk your poodle's like this:











Fresh out of the shower and 100% high velocity dry:

Left (unbrushed)--------------------Right (slicker brushed)









I used Burt's and Bee's puppy TEARLESS shampoo and conditioner. My hands feel great too lol.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Brushing is important. It keep the hair from clumping, and it makes your poodle the center of attention... I know some of you all walk your poodle's like this:
> View attachment 475988
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. What clipper(s) are you using? The same for body, feet, and face? As Happy rests on my lap, she has no idea today is a full groom day. I'll try to post pom pics later.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Happy'sDad said:


> Looking good. What clipper(s) are you using? The same for body, feet, and face? As Happy rests on my lap, she has no idea today is a full groom day. I'll try to post pom pics later.


We use the arco Wahl 5-in-1 blade on the middle setting, a #15. #15 is the safest low length for any work to the skin.

Ive raked Basil's face and cut the thigh flap skin on accident using a shorter length. The middle setting (#15) won't cut the webbing between my fingers, I've tried, so I know it is safe on her.

Then, I bought the extra plastic guards for it. Her body is slightly longer then 9mm clip guard which is equal to a #4 blade.

It's the first and only trimmer ive had for her far so I couldn't tell you if X or y is better. It gets the job done.

What do you use with Happy?


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm using this one for face and feet. It's a 5n1 my wife picked up on Amazon after we had just got Happy. I use the middle setting. It gets the job done, but I'm thinking about upgrading. It would be nice find something smaller. I considered the Brava Mini, but the reviews are only so so. I use my Wahl KM10 with #30 blade and #4 comb attachment for the rest of her body.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Today was groom day. Here a few bad pics of Happy sporting her poms poms. I hate that her eye didn't come through.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Niceeeee. That is craftsmanship for sure. Happy is such a pretty girl! Very polished.

I used a Oneisall trimmer too, the one with 37,600 reviews lol, but the battery literally kept falling out. They must have built yours with super glue. Maybe for Father's day coming up in June... Happy's gift to you!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Here are Violet’s poms after grooming this week. Her front right leg had an IV shave a couple weeks ago, but it’s not too noticeable.








After looking at this photo I took her back to the grooming table and worked on the front poms some more. See photo below:








These are her biggest pompons ever. In fact I think she’s a bit foot-heavy, but we will tackle that another day.

I miss her shaved face. My husband loves it like this.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Omg Violet would stop traffic and get so many compliments if you walked her around on leash around West Seattle. 

That's *such *a good idea to tie your dog to a branch. That's a rhododendron, right?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Violet looks gorgeous!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes, I tied her to the rhododendron in an effort to get a nice photo of her. It is hard to get a good photo of her hair without the help of another person, but a shrub kind of works too.

Violet likes to attract attention! She’s always hoping to score a treat. We picked up some food to go at a local food truck plaza last weekend. She was the only small poodle in a sea of large chunky doodles. I was asked several times “is this a REAL poodle?!” Yup. Going out with a poodle is like hanging out with a celebrity.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Clipped body today shorter. 3mm/#1 blade. Finished product.









Here's a breakdown on how to do the lengths, again.

Find the hock.









Mark height of hock with thumb on comb:









Bring comb with finger mark to front pom and line it up. There's your imaginary line for the height of the front pom. Easy.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Here's a drawing of the back braclette angulation if you are more visual:

30°. This just kinda eye ball. Lol.









I start my line where my index finger is. Angled in the direction of my fingers. The idea being that her hair will fall down to her hock because she has a wavy versus curlier coat.









That's it! So easy. Anyone can do it at home.

One happy girl wiggling on grass:


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I now realize I need to angle Violet’s back poms.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Newport said:


> I now realize I need to angle Violet’s back poms.


Excellent!!

Here's a poodle that had it's continental shaved off. You can see the line angles where there use to be hair:


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I find it helpful to take 4 of my most brightly coloured hair elastics and put one on each leg before I start shaving. I put them where I want the top of the poms to be. Helps not cut too much off and to get them somewhat even since I can back up and look at the level from a distance. 

I like your comb idea for measuring BTS! Next time I break down and give Annie poms I will try that.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Basil is looking very beautiful, and so is the white dog. Very helpful to see the angled rear line on the shaved down dog.

Some day, maybe for no reason, I will shave Violet down so I can get a good look at her without the fluff. It might be a few years, though.


----------



## cmac4103 (May 5, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Excellent!!
> 
> Here's a poodle that had it's continental shaved off. You can see the line angles where there use to be hair:
> View attachment 476329





Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Clipped body today shorter. 3mm/#1 blade. Finished product.
> View attachment 476320
> 
> 
> ...





Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Here's a drawing of the back braclette angulation if you are more visual:
> 
> 30°. This just kinda eye ball. Lol.
> View attachment 476326
> ...


Basil looks gorgeous! Thank you for all the measuring tips, especially the visual, lol. I’ll be trying my hand at clipping Big Ben’s body much shorter very soon.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I leveled off the bottom of her poms over the weekend. Just a straight line to minimize hair hanging below her foot shaveline. No beveling or rounding of any edges.

Before









Here's as closer picture after:










And No more tail or ear fluff to brush. Just pure 100% boots with the fur now.









I keep telling myself it's a utility cut.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

BtS, coming along nicely. Happy is due a groom so I'll be posting something in the next couple of days.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Basil has such a sweet expression. I like her nekkid with gogo boots look 😄


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

My latest submission to the pom pom club.


----------



## cmac4103 (May 5, 2019)

Looking great! You’re inspiring me to clean up Big Ben again.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

We're in a season of "let it grow" and sticking to face, feet, fanny, ears, teeth, nails. Line brushing needs to be done on her poms every other day. 









Current size of poms next to a 12 inch bully stick for reference.









Carpet on carpet action









Lazy Saturday morning bed vibes


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Basil is looking good.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Newport said:


> Basil is looking good.


Thank you


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> We're in a season of "let it grow" and sticking to face, feet, fanny, ears, teeth, nails. Line brushing needs to be done on her poms every other day.
> 
> View attachment 477804
> 
> ...


 Appears to be smiling in the last picture. Nice collar. Fit for a princess.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

After 1 squeak of the ball--



























#9 all over her body and tail except her ears.

No trimming to her poms. 

Getting ready for Father's Day....


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Just chillin during the heat done. 90°F in the apt. I took the time to brush and comb her poms so they are healthy on the inside.



















I like cowboy magic so far. It feels like the slickness of WD-40, and consistency of lotion. I just use a pea size at a time right at the source of the "cob web"/mat. Matt's don't just detangle before my eyes. I'm hoping that when I revisit the spot later that it will be easier to comb out.









(Finished)

I'm hoping to just coat these poms in top shelf conditioner so they're as plush as possible. Basil's afraid of spray type conditioners. So, the cowboy magic gets a [✓] there because CM is thick.

C C's ice on ice is on the way too to try it out. 









Fingers crossed.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I use the ice on ice ultra aerosol spray that you ordered. I love it. It works well to detangle Lacey’s coat. It’s easy to control whether you put a little or a lot with the fine mist. and has a very minimal mild, neutral scent. 
She’s scared of spray bottles like Basil. Sadly, she’s also scared of this aerosol spray too.

Basil is looking fantastic! Those pom poms are coming along so nicely. I can’t imagine 90 degrees inside, I hope you guys stay safe.

Here’s Lacey’s pom poms right now. Don’t mind her weird posture, she always does that on the grooming table when I back away for pics. I like an unpolished bell bottom shape.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Here’s an angle that better shows the back poms.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> Here’s an angle that better shows the back poms.
> View attachment 478384


I love everything.

I keep kicking the can down the road on shaping.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Your blow out and shaping of the poms looks pro.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Just a helpful I wanted to share for people who are thinking about/starting their journey into pom pom land.

Shaping the _back_ pom pom is different. Besides angling the front down, you also want to avoid cutting off too much hair along the upper half of the back side. having the hair longer there helps define hock angulation too. I found this time stamp of this YouTube video is helpful to show what I mean

shaping back pom pom

Also, as Basilthespoo shared in his helpful pics, he starts the back pom 3 finger widths up from where the hock is, which is perfect for a standard poodle. On a small poodle you’d do 1-2 finger widths up depending on how long their legs are.


----------



## CatholicCarry (Jul 9, 2021)

Am I too late to join? My boy is 3/4 Poodle (F1b Goldendoodle), but totally rocks the Poodle cut. I messed up on his back poms/bracelets by cutting all the way down to the hock. I think I did fairly well otherwise though. I need to get a current photo because this was a month or so ago. His hair has grown a LOT since then!









I also gave my mom’s female multi-gen Goldendoodle bracelets. They’re fun!


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Tekno’s current pom pom growth 

Just got scissored up a couple days ago


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

CatholicCarry said:


> Am I too late to join? My boy is 3/4 Poodle (F1b Goldendoodle), but totally rocks the Poodle cut. I messed up on his back poms/bracelets by cutting all the way down to the hock. I think I did fairly well otherwise though. I need to get a current photo because this was a month or so ago. His hair has grown a LOT since then!
> (Pic)
> 
> I also gave my mom’s female multi-gen Goldendoodle bracelets. They’re fun!
> (Pic)


Of course you can. The big goal is to learn together and level up as furparents. 

The other big take away to establish routines, habits, bonding with your furbaby and share best tips and tricks. If we can master poms, then we can try tackling rosette's, or ears, or topknots later.

We try to break it down so everyday people like you and I can have master groomer quality looking pups. There's a ton of years and poodle experience so the more veteran poodle mom's/dad's can teach us young'uns or less experienced what they know too.

From your introductions, we know lean towards the poodle mom wise so you'll fit in. If I saw you on the street I would just think you have a apricot poodle that looks great during sunsets.



Phaz23 said:


> Tekno’s current pom pom growth
> 
> Just got scissored up a couple days ago
> (Pic)


Ohhh I like the shape. Georgous. Lol. I bet every head would turn if you walked past a block of outdoor diners downtown on a busy Friday at 7pm, guaranteed.


----------



## cmac4103 (May 5, 2019)

Here’s a photo update on Big Ben’s “boots”. He’s going to the groomer for a proper groom next week so I thought I’d show his unruly messy look on the boat, and his post bath partial brush out, today. His feet are like bedroom slippers!


----------

